# disable mfi logging fan speed change



## rs-joy (May 17, 2018)

Good Day,

Since we are dealing with a problem with our system right now (unrelated to this one), I asked myself if there is a way to disable the mfi driver logging every speed change of the fan.
Our log currently looks like this:

```
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203042 (579366137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 1 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203043 (579372737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203044 (579372857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 1 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203045 (579372857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203046 (579373097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203047 (579373217s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203048 (579373337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203049 (579373457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203050 (579373577s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203051 (579373817s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203052 (579374057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203053 (579374417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203054 (579374537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203055 (579374777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203056 (579374897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203057 (579375017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203058 (579375137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203059 (579375137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203060 (579375257s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203061 (579375497s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203062 (579375617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203063 (579376097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203064 (579376337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203065 (579376457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203066 (579376697s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203067 (579376817s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203068 (579376937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203069 (579377057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203070 (579377177s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203071 (579377297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203072 (579377417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203073 (579377537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203074 (579377777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203075 (579378017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203076 (579378737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203077 (579378857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203078 (579378977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203079 (579378977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203080 (579379097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203081 (579379097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203082 (579379337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203083 (579379457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203084 (579379577s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203085 (579379697s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203086 (579379937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203087 (579380057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203088 (579380177s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203089 (579380417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203090 (579380537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203091 (579380777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203092 (579381017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203093 (579381137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203094 (579381257s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203095 (579381377s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203096 (579381497s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203097 (579381617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203098 (579381857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203099 (579381977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203100 (579382097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203101 (579382337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203102 (579382337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203103 (579382457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203104 (579382457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203105 (579382577s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203106 (579382937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203107 (579383177s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203108 (579383297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203109 (579383417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203110 (579383777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203111 (579384017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203112 (579384377s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203113 (579384737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203114 (579384737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203115 (579384857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203116 (579384857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203117 (579384977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203118 (579385097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203119 (579385217s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203120 (579385457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203121 (579385817s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203122 (579385937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203123 (579386417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203124 (579387017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203125 (579387617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203126 (579387977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203127 (579388097s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203128 (579388217s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203129 (579388337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203130 (579389297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203131 (579389417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203132 (579390617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203133 (579390737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203134 (579390857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203135 (579390977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203136 (579391337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203137 (579391457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203138 (579392537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203139 (579392537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203140 (579392657s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203141 (579392657s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203142 (579392897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203143 (579393137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203144 (579394217s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203145 (579394337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203146 (579394337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203147 (579394577s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203148 (579394937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203149 (579394937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203150 (579395057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203151 (579395057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203152 (579395657s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203153 (579395777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203154 (579395897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203155 (579396017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203156 (579396377s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203157 (579396497s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203158 (579396497s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203159 (579396617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203160 (579397937s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203161 (579398057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203162 (579398177s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203163 (579398297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203164 (579398417s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203165 (579398537s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203166 (579398657s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203167 (579398777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203168 (579398777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203169 (579398897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203170 (579398897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203171 (579399017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203172 (579399017s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203173 (579399137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 3 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203174 (579399257s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203175 (579399497s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203176 (579399737s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203177 (579399857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203178 (579399977s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203179 (579400337s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203180 (579400457s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203181 (579400697s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203182 (579401057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203183 (579401297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203184 (579401777s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203185 (579401897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203186 (579402257s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203187 (579402377s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203188 (579404057s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203189 (579404297s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203190 (579404897s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203191 (579405137s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203192 (579405257s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203193 (579405377s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203194 (579405617s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
May 13 21:27:55 freenas01 mfi0: 203195 (579405857s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 24(c Port 0 - 3/p2) fan 2 speed changed
```

Or is there a good reason for logging this?

Best regards
Robin Schlömer


----------

